# Mister



## Zapher (Jul 30, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make a home-made misting system for as cheap as possible?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

How cheap is cheap? What size of an area must you cover? How much are you gonna pay me to figure this out? (only joking, I wanted to see if you would read the entire post, lol) :crazy:


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

Zapher said:


> Does anyone know how to make a home-made misting system for as cheap as possible?




ummm, i dont know how to make one.... but that doesnt help... lol


----------



## Dr Joe (Aug 30, 2007)

Walmart http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5811314 

or http://www.rainbird.com/ and search their drip systems for misting/foggers.

Dr Joe

.


----------



## Zapher (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheap as in the amount you save from making your own in comparison to buying one is significantly greater. As far as surface area, i am mainly talking about a generalized design that can be slightly modified here and there for small or larger tanks.

My initial idea was to use a pump connected to a misting head and a timer but i wasn't sure if that would work.

Sorry, i really should have said all this before, i think it was late in the night and i wasnt thinking properly.

Oh and herefishy, $5???


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

perhaps an old power head, a short piece of home garden irrigation pipe and one small garden mist sprayer..... should do it... 

but im just dribbling on so i can keep this thread alive... lol


----------



## Zapher (Jul 30, 2007)

thats kinda what i was thinking but wasnt sure if it would work and currently lack the funds to buy those parts for an experiment so was hoping maybe someone had already done something.


----------

